# مفاجأة الموسم



## بنجاره (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بشرى سارة​

لكل من يعاني من تساقط الشعر والقشرة والشيب المبكر والصداع 
زيت كيشاراجا
الزيت طبيعي ومجرب ومضمون باذن الله 
مع العلم انه مستورد بطريقة شخصية 
لمن يرغب الحصول عليه الاتصال على 0565225066
مع العلم انه مصرح طبيا​​


----------

